# Software bloat



## RoadToLevel5 (Aug 3, 2017)

With rapid innovation and software that is arguably the most sophisticated part of their vehicles, is Tesla reaching a point where there software is becoming bloated?

All software reach a point where they have to be rewritten from the ground up to remain competitive, relevant, and usable.

I wonder at what point will Tesla need to do a full rewrite. Maybe there is a team at Tesla already doing this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the v9 was essentially a total re-write


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Agree about V9. Also, AP3 hardware will probably require a rewrite too. It will have so much more processing power they'll have the ability to up the inputs from all the cameras. This will require different processing on the images. That in turn will allow for so many new options it will probably be best to start over.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I believe that they are currently doing this for V10


----------

